# Cowboy Ribeye



## actech (Jun 16, 2018)

Sams had that big bone,looks cool, cost to much, ribeye for cheaper than normal ribeyes. Most seem to want to charge more for a rib bone.  To the point .... How long for a 3# ribeye rare looking about 130.  Ive not done ribeye yet and would hate to screw up a $25 steak.  Kids already wanting to "claim" areas. Told em they get left overs  lol


----------



## chilerelleno (Jun 16, 2018)

ETA:  I'm a moron who didn't even notice which subforum this was posted in.


----------



## phatbac (Jun 16, 2018)

a 3# steak is more like a small roast. so lets cook it like a small bone in rib roast. You could do it solely on the grill if you have 2 zones, but I prefer to do some smoke and reverse sear. Chilie is right go by IT for sure but lets break down quickly the rev sear.
a few hours before the cook put either
1. salt/pepper/garlic (AP rub for the Malcolm Reed crowd) or
2. a hardy beef rub with minimal sugar or sweetness.
I highly recommend 1 because God made that cow taste great the way it is and your really dont need to season much to make the flavors of the natural beef taste amazing!
then heat your smoker to 225-250 degrees, put your steak/roast on for about an hour to hour and half or about to 120 IT. (whichever is first)
then make sure whatever grill you use is really hot (like 400 degrees at least) or you can use a broiler in the oven in a pinch
throw on the grill and sear the edges until the meat is about 130 IT (should be about 90-120 seconds each side)  or alternatively let your meat rest 30 minutes slice in two to four steaks (depending on how thin you want it) and then sear the individual pieces to the tastes of those eating it.
If you do the first method and just sear it whole then you can slice it laterally and cut roast like pieces for the whole family.
Make sure after you sear to let your meat rest 30-45 minutes before slicing (i like to wrap mine in foil for some carry over and get the IT up a few more degrees).. you will find it it juicier that way...
Let me find some pics to demonstrate the above methods....

season












cowboy2.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 1, 2017





smoke












cowboy3.jpg



__ phatbac
__ Aug 1, 2017





here is a pic of searing a cowboy on the grill







all done






full disclosure this was a combo of two different smokes but it was better to have the right pics to demo the process.

Hope this helps!

Happy Smoking(beef!),
phatbac (Aaron)


----------



## actech (Jun 16, 2018)

Thanks guys but my "how long question " was why I put this in the sous vide section. Its gonna be 97 on Sunday and as my handle may imply I should be running crazy since Im the guy on call.  Im guessing just a couple hours but I dont want to go to far either.  I can grill a beautiful steak Im just not sure I will have the time to do more than come home and pull it from the jacuzzi and sear it.  Thanks  Kurt


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 16, 2018)

actech said:


> Sams had that big bone,looks cool, cost to much, ribeye for cheaper than normal ribeyes. Most seem to want to charge more for a rib bone.  To the point .... How long for a 3# ribeye rare looking about 130.  Ive not done ribeye yet and would hate to screw up a $25 steak.  Kids already wanting to "claim" areas. Told em they get left overs  lol




Since you're talking about a "3 pound Ribeye in the SV", I would say no less than 3 hours, and no longer than 6 hours, going by my Sous Vide Supreme Charts. If needed to suit your schedule a few more hours wouldn't hurt anything.
Then give it a good sear.

Bear


----------



## dls1 (Jun 16, 2018)

actech said:


> Thanks guys but my "how long question " was why I put this in the sous vide section. Its gonna be 97 on Sunday and as my handle may imply I should be running crazy since Im the guy on call.  Im guessing just a couple hours but I dont want to go to far either.  I can grill a beautiful steak Im just not sure I will have the time to do more than come home and pull it from the jacuzzi and sear it.  Thanks  Kurt



Kurt,

Trying to project a proper SV cook time for pasteurization based upon weight is kind of pointless, especially with a cowboy ribeye where the bone makes up a greater proportion of the total weight than a normal bone on ribeye, and, obviously, a boneless ribeye. Of greater importance is the thickness of the piece as well as the shape; slab (steak/chop), cylinder (loin), or sphere (roast).

The steak is obviously a slab but you didn't mention the thickness. The target core temperature you mentioned is 130F which I consider medium rare approaching medium. Referring to a table I use I come up with the following pasteurization times at that temperature,

- 1.0" (25 mm) ~ 2.5 hours
- 1.5" (38 mm) ~ 3.25 hours
- 2.0" (50 mm) ~ 4.25 hours
- 2.5" (65 mm) ~ 6.0 hours
- 3.0" (75 mm) ~ 6.25 hours

Note that the times shown are based upon research done by Douglas Baldwin who freely admits that he takes a much more rigorous and conservative approach than most regarding pasteurization temperatures and times. While others tend to focus only on salmonella, Baldwin also considers listeria and E.coli. He states in a footnote to the table "Time required to reduce Listeria by at least one million to one, Salmonella by at least three million to one, and E. coli by at least a hundred thousand to one".

Bear in mind that those times assume you start the cook with the steak straight from the refrigerator at a temperature of around 40F and that the water is preheated to the target temperature. Obviously, if steak is started at room temperature, the times will reduce a bit.

Good luck.

Edited


----------



## actech (Jun 16, 2018)

I would say it’s 3” thick without opening it and throwing a tape at it. I want it safe but no higher than 130 i.t.  Got a pellet grill so I can put a sear on it quick. I’ll get it measured tonight and go from there. Dis1 if it is 3 just project your chart up ?


----------



## actech (Jun 16, 2018)

Here it is. Of course bone extends beyond pic.


----------



## actech (Jun 16, 2018)

chilerelleno said:


> ETA:  I'm a moron who didn't even notice which subforum this was posted in.


Lmao. Any info from you Chile is good info.


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 17, 2018)

actech said:


> I would say it’s 3” thick without opening it and throwing a tape at it. I want it safe but no higher than 130 i.t.  Got a pellet grill so I can put a sear on it quick. I’ll get it measured tonight and go from there. Dis1 if it is 3 just project your chart up ?




Like I said, No less than 3 hours.
And since SV is not exacting, you can let it go for 4, 5, 6, or 8 hours and it won't hurt a bit.

I never do any meat in the SV at a lower temp than 131°.

Bear


----------



## yycmillwright (Jun 17, 2018)

Maybe too late for this...I've done these a few times this way now. I used 128 F for 4 hours, then refrigerated. GENTLY warmed in microwave on low power a day later out at my camp to bring internal temp up just a wee bit so it's not over med-rare when I finish it on a grill over my campfire. Heavenly!!


----------



## dls1 (Jun 17, 2018)

actech said:


> I would say it’s 3” thick without opening it and throwing a tape at it. I want it safe but no higher than 130 i.t.  Got a pellet grill so I can put a sear on it quick. I’ll get it measured tonight and go from there. Dis1 if it is 3 just project your chart up ?



actech, 

Edited my original post with additional info.


----------



## actech (Jun 17, 2018)

it varies between 2.5-2.75  it will be going in jacuzzi pretty quick. Ill post finished product.  Thanks guys
Got a buddy who wants the bone for his dog. im thinking it will only be a bone cuz i will chew everything off it since it tastes best. especially if it looks like those pics phatback posted


----------



## actech (Jun 18, 2018)

Here it is. Absolutely incredible. With corn, twice baked tater,bacon wrapped asparagus,smoked chicken wings, mushrooms,smoked chuck roast that was gonna be burnt ends but tasted way too good to put sauce on. And a shot of when I turned it over to the kids.


----------



## dls1 (Jun 18, 2018)

actech said:


> Here it is. Absolutely incredible. With corn, twice baked tater,bacon wrapped asparagus,smoked chicken wings, mushrooms,smoked chuck roast that was gonna be burnt ends but tasted way too good to put sauce on. And a shot of when I turned it over to the kids.



That's quite a meal ac, and the ribeye looks perfect. Great job.

Like!


----------



## Bearcarver (Jun 18, 2018)

actech said:


> Here it is. Absolutely incredible. With corn, twice baked tater,bacon wrapped asparagus,smoked chicken wings, mushrooms,smoked chuck roast that was gonna be burnt ends but tasted way too good to put sauce on. And a shot of when I turned it over to the kids.




Now you did it---You owe me a Keyboard!!!:eek:
Somebody drooled all over mine!!
Like.

Bear


----------

